# Ridgid Wall mounted 5 h.p.,5 gal. wetvac for shop $19



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Saw this over on Slickdeals.net and ran out to get a few. Very nice to have in the garage for the cars and stuff as well as 1 for the shop for clean-up as well,Great deal as they are usually $100, RIDGID 5 Gal. Stor-N -Go Wall Mounted Vac - WD5500 at The Home Depot


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh, BTW this is an instore deal only,not online and I,d advise against callin the store as soon as you do they,ll disappear as the employees will snatch them up and resell on craigslist or fleabay like they did with the Dewalt tool sets earlier this yr, but I,d be at the store 1st thing in the mornin if you want one as stocks are low, by the time I got to my store to get one they went from 11 when I called to 6 in about 15 minutes.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

And I am out of town till Tuesday or Wednesday!!


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I,m sure they have them at other Home Depots Jerry, Call when you get back and have a safe trip,Tommy


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Tommy, that is a good price, but 8 or 10 years back, i think hd had a sale on shop vacs and i bought several. i already had a big shopvac brand.

they work great, but now if at all possible, i use the dc. those shopvacs scream out so much noise. the dc is a blessing to the shop, its so much quieter.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

No luck around here. Slickdeals effect.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

More like H.D employee effect


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks man, I bought 5!


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I,m figuring to use a couple and save one for a x-mas gift,Boy you outta hear the boys over at Woodnet cryin about this, its hilarious how fragile their egos are


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

I was looking at them for $49, but didn't do it. But for $19 I got one for me and Christmas gifts for my dad and brothers, and I still have 1 left over.


----------

